# chillin in the squat in austin, texas



## rabidpossum (Jun 22, 2010)

my buddies found the place not too long before south by southwest this year and showed me when i got into town. we had a small party one rainy night. the footage is dark but i think its gunny listening to our gibberish.


----------



## Gudj (Jun 22, 2010)

[video]http://www.youtube.com/v/iaIU7YyHBRk&hl=en_US&fs=1&[/video]


Are you back in the NorthEast yet?
I am so bored.


----------



## MrD (Jul 18, 2010)

I hate my self for watching that

Im travelin with Jon now, I guess he was there??
idk, he directed me to the video


----------

